# Long, hard and polished



## Morix (30/11/20)

Nothing to say just showing some before and afters. 

Slap yall long hard makeovers over here... Who has the brightest pole.

Shout out to TY from #juicy joes for the twisted tip.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Stranger (1/12/20)

Brilliant job that, just love it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Morix (2/12/20)

Stranger said:


> Brilliant job that, just love it.


With a dremel kit. Does wonders

Reactions: Like 1


----------

